# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Halaa

## cheshire_cat

just curious what this name means
anybody knows?

----------

Halaa هلا
means hello and it is colliqual word

----------


## cheshire_cat

Thanks very much, guest 
how strange, maybe the spelling is wrong, but i met a girl whos name is Halaa

----------


## Anas

I think it's not the right meaning.
I believe the right meaning is "A large quantity of"

----------

